# Krampouz gas crepe griddle not working. Pls HELP!



## megancrepes (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello, I purchased 2 brand new crepe maker made by Krampouz, model CGBIP4AA (Propane model) from webstaurantstore.
I followed the setup instructions carefully but nothing works, no flame no heat.
I checked my propane connection, the regulator,...everything seems to be fine. But i dont know much about propane (any advice would be appreciated here too), but i do know that the model I have is not for natural gas and is indeed for propane.

We are waiting for assistance from the distributor. Already spoke to the manufacturer, in France, and they were no help either. They read me the page of the manual and said to use an open flame instead of the piezo...


Im lost and helpless. Really need to get this up and running ASAP...please help!

Thank you


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

There are so many things here that can't be determined from your explanation. Unfortunately there is no on line installation instructions that I could look at. Obviously you are not getting any gas to the units. From what and how are you supplying them with propane? Who did the installation?


----------



## megancrepes (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello HalB,

Thanks for your reply!

I have a 20lbs propane tank, using a type 1 regulator and 3/8 adapter hose that I got from Lowes. After a few attempts today, I was able to ignite and see flames light up but would turn off right away. So I went back to Lowes, asking for another setup as I thought that maybe there is not enough gas going to the griddle...they were clueless. I tried local bbq stores and same thing. I even tried a local creperie that use these griddles (but with natural gas) and they didn't know how to help...

The strange part is that the hose doesn't twist all the way in to the griddle gas input: it barely gets to 1 full turn (not sure if I'm making any sense lol); that's why I'm thinking there's not enought gas getting to it.

As for the installation, no one but my husband and I have attempted to do it; we figured that we just need to get the hose and connect it from the propane tank to the griddle. Does it require a special technician to install such thing?

I really cannot find anywhere what the correct accessories to use with this griddle (regulator, hose,...), I'll call the French again tonight around midnight to try to figure it out. Sadly, they ship these equipment without much instructions. The manual start with "After installation,..."

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I suspect that your griddle, not being made in the US isn't compatible with our standard propane fittings and gas pressure. It sounds like the hose end fitting is not what it needs to be to connect to the gas input but other than a possible leak I don't think its causing your problem. I'm thinking that a higher gas pressure is required than what is being supplied by the regulator but without manufacturer specs there is no way to tell. If you have a propane supply company somewhere near you (that would be one that does propane installations in buildings and provides bulk propane to the places that refill your tank) bringing your griddle to them for them to look at would give you some answers. Other than that I would return them.


----------



## megancrepes (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I really appreciate that you are taking the time to respond. This french griddle is actually designed for use in the US and Canada...
I ended up going to OSH tonight by my neighbor's recommendation and surprisingly, they figured it out. They got me this ring that fits the hose i had. Came home, fired up the griddle and it worked!! 
Returning them is not an option, 20% restocking fee! And we need them for our business  

I will check out an expert to make sure the current setup is safe and meets the machine's standards. It ignites right away and no smell of gas...but still, ill make sure to be on the safe side.


Thanks again and bon appétit!


----------



## Kate Bryan (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh my goodness!! I am having the exact same problem! I am opening a food truck and bought 3 gas crepe makers. The person installing them said that he does not have the right size to convert them. I have been pulling my hair for a month calling anyone and everyone and absolutely zero progress!! What piece did you find???


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

megancrepes said:


> I ended up going to OSH...


I don't know who or what OSH is but I suspect it is a propane supplier like I mentioned above. The "ring" is apparently an adapter to go from the regulator on the griddle (specs say that it is 3/8" inlet, probably normal pipe thread) to the hose end. I wouldn't mess with this myself. Again, go to a propane company that does propane installations in kitchens and buildings and they should be able to help you. This, especially if you have three griddles because you need some kind of piping and distribution in the truck that they will provide and make sure is safe. 
Just had a catering truck burn up here the other day...


----------

